# VI Dinner...



## redleicester (Jan 23, 2008)

Chaps, just wanted to say a enormous thankyou to Craig for hosting and arranging the dinner, and a huge thankyou to the rest of you lot for making a Brit welcome, even if I was somewhat less than awake and compos mentis for much of the evening. 

o-[][]-o o-[][]-o o-[][]-o 

Sorry I had to scoot off, but a final meeting followed by the trials and tribulations of LAX were instore for me the following morning.

Anyway, I arrived back safely this lunchtime, so am slowly coming to terms with cloudy and dull daylight and am currently engaged trying to work out which way is up.

Thanks again to you all, Brucie for goodness sake stop behaving, you shameful man, and Mike, I have found a hacksaw, so next time we meet we can talk eye to eye!
0oD


----------



## R. Soul (Jan 23, 2008)

Pics or it didn't happen. 

:mrgreen:


----------



## redleicester (Jan 23, 2008)

Snigger... guess who forgot his camera...!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 23, 2008)

Please let it not have happened. I caught a glimpse of one the photos Hans snapped that included me, and I look even more dopey than normal.

(No protestations to the contrary, please...)


----------



## Hans Adamson (Jan 23, 2008)

Hilgrove,

It was a pleasure to meet you at NAMM. Didn't get a chance to talk to you at the dinner, because I had too good a time chatting with Nick and the guys at my table, and time just flied. Come back next year!

Best,
Hans


----------



## kid-surf (Jan 23, 2008)

Hilgrove,


Great meeting you. Hope you enjoyed your stay in LA. Glad you are home safe and sound. But, please lend me your bionic ears... at least while I mix. 8) 

Cheers. o-[][]-o 

KID (aka, Jay)


----------



## kid-surf (Jan 23, 2008)

BTW -- good seeing/meeting everyone else too! o-[][]-o 


Oh and... Where the heck was Kays? Workin'?


KID


----------



## Hans Adamson (Jan 23, 2008)

Kays was out of town.


----------



## Bruce Richardson (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey...I was very well behaved. I kept my pants on most of the night, and only had 13 drinks.

B.

ps. I know Hans took pics. Either that, or he spontaneously flashes at brief intervals.


----------



## John DeBorde (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, I'm sorry I wasn't able to hang out for the dinner, but you'll be glad to know (as was I) that Bruce had his pants on when I met him. 

So if you're keeping score, tally my vote as: 

Bruce = 1 pants on.

john


----------



## tobyond (Jan 23, 2008)

It was his lack of shirt that was the initial concern. What are those teeth marks all about anyway Bruce?


----------



## wonshu (Jan 23, 2008)

Damn... had I known two days earlier, I could have booked a different filght... damn damn damn


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 23, 2008)

"you'll be glad to know (as was I) that Bruce had his pants on when I met him"

And then you took them off?


----------



## synthetic (Jan 23, 2008)

Unfortunate timing for me, I had dinner with all of the bigwigs in town from Tokyo.


----------



## John DeBorde (Jan 24, 2008)

josejherring @ Thu Jan 24 said:


> I was feeling a bit under the weather so I wasn't as social or as talkative. Sorry to those I didn't get to meet or talk to much. I'll be more on my game next time.
> 
> As far as Bruce is concerned he's unmistakable. He's got to be one of the most recognizable cats around. Being from Texas I thought Bruce was going to be a little more rough around the edges. As it turns out he's very much more a southern gentleman. Nice meeting you. Nice seeing you all.
> 
> ...



Hey Jose, it was nice to finally meet you. Re: Bruce, being originally from the south myself (Atlanta), I was immediately at home with Bruce's gentile quality. Especially the fact that he kept his pants on during our entire conversation (NB Batzdorf. yeah, I'm talking to you).

His voice wasn't quite as deep as I had imagined it tho. Nice to meet people in real life and hear what they actually sound like!

j


----------



## Bruce Richardson (Jan 24, 2008)

Haha...great. Next thing, you guys will have me wearing panties and blowing kisses.

Seriously, though, thanks. We're not so bad down here in Texas, despite my often obstinate behavior...

B.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 24, 2008)

John DeBorde @ Thu Jan 24 said:


> . . . I was immediately at home with Bruce's gentile quality. Especially the fact that he kept his pants on during our entire conversation . . .


Look, I don't really care about the quality of Bruce's genitals. But given the choice, yes, I do prefer Bruce _with_ pants as opposed to without.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 24, 2008)

"you guys will have me wearing panties and blowing kisses"

Heart be still...


----------



## sbkp (Jan 24, 2008)

Man, if the dinner was half as good as this thread, I'm really sorry I missed it!

But I did get to meet Bruce and John at the show, and I talked to Mike and Nick (too briefly on that count). So I'll just pretend I was there. Is that fine with everyone?


----------



## redleicester (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm still in rehab, trying to get over my nightmares from Bruce's hair and Mike being quite so small.


----------



## Brian Ralston (Jan 24, 2008)

It was great seeing you all again...and meeting some new folks (even Bruce).  :wink: Heather and I had a great time as usual. 

Hopefully the NAMM show will find a way to stay in Anaheim in 2010 so we can continue to have this dinner here in L.A. by the water every year.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 24, 2008)

Are there rumors of it moving?


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 24, 2008)

I didn't hear any, although Summer NAMM is back in Nashville this year.

I can't imagine them wanting to move from Anaheim. First, the NAMM organization itself is based in Carlsbad (just south of Orange County.) Second, the Anaheim Convention Center works out really well for this show, both in size and weather. Third, the closeness to Los Angeles is a pretty big deal because it helps them to get the Stevie Wonders and other celebrities to show up (NAMM loves the celebrities.) Fourth, everybody already knows Anaheim and there are too many traditions there involved to change anything.

The only other reasonable possibility I see is the L.A. Convention Center, but they got lots of grumbling when they did that once about 10 years ago.

Anaheim really is a perfect fit.


----------



## sbkp (Jan 24, 2008)

Great. Mike just jinxed it.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 24, 2008)

I heard a rumor of it moving. Anaheim isn't quite big enough for NAMM. And the local restaurants and hotels blow. 



> the closeness to Los Angeles is a pretty big deal because it helps them to get the Stevie Wonders and other celebrities to show up



On the other hand, for every Stevie Wonder you get 1,000 mouth-breathing spandex-clad guitarists drooling all over your gear. Literally, we've had to clean up drool.


----------



## Brian Ralston (Jan 24, 2008)

There was a big article in the Orange County register during the show which said that NAMM gave the city of Anaheim a year to solve the problem of them running out of exhibition space or they will move the show away from Anaheim when their contract is up in 2010. So...in 2010 (or maybe it was after 2010...meaning Jan 2011)...they threatened to leave. Speculation to where I have heard is Vegas. Not from the article, just from folks who might know. I speculate perhaps the new Sands convention center attached to the Venetian and the new Palazzo resort because it is now the largest in Vegas. 

To solve the lack of space needed for the growing show, Anaheim is looking to build a new building in the space where the front small parking garage is next to the arena. The plans are being drawn up and are going through city council approval soon. But it is not approved yet. They have the land for a solution but lack the money to build on it.

There is strong pressure to build more space quickly though because NAMM is the Anaheim convention center's largest trade show. Without it, they kind of have nothing. That one show essentially pays for most of their year and as the article said brings over $80 million into the local economy for that week every year. 

So basically...if they do not build more exhibition space in about a year...NAMM will move their show to a larger venue...which will probably be Vegas. Which is a cool city to have the show...but would be much more expensive for attendees.

EDIT: http://www.ocregister.com/money/space-anaheim-city-1960373-smith-shows (Found The Article)


----------



## synthetic (Jan 24, 2008)

I know, but you posted this in the smart-ass forum.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 24, 2008)

Gawd, I hope it doesn't move to Las Vegas.

" Anaheim isn't quite big enough for NAMM. And the local restaurants and hotels blow. "

They're better than they used to be. A few years ago I went to the concierge at the Hilton - the Hilton - with a friend and asked where we could go for a decent dinner.

She said "Sizzler."

I'm not kidding.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Jan 24, 2008)

redleicester @ Fri Jan 25 said:


> I'm still in rehab, trying to get over my nightmares from Bruce's hair and Mike being quite so small.



Well just to give you an idea of Mike's height, here we are in this picture and Im 6' 5''








8)


----------



## Scott Cairns (Jan 24, 2008)

Saw these guys hanging around his studio too. I dont know who they are, but they wanted their picture with me for some reason.


----------



## kid-surf (Jan 24, 2008)

I think the guy in the middle is some famous dude. It's like I totally recognize him or something. His bodyguards need to back the fuck off outta the shot though. WTF... nobody wants to see them!?

Anyway...

Bruce told me it was customary for Texans to greet (meaning hug) with their pants down in a locked bathroom stall. Who am I to offend someone? I'm very culturally tolerant that way.


Hey, what's wrong with Sizzler..?!! Talk about fancy... it's not like you can wear just any old T-shirt there. We're talk'n high quality 100% cotton! Whatever...

KID


----------



## sbkp (Jan 24, 2008)

Scott Cairns @ Thu Jan 24 said:


> redleicester @ Fri Jan 25 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still in rehab, trying to get over my nightmares from Bruce's hair and Mike being quite so small.
> ...



And that's Mike crouching down to get into frame!


----------



## kid-surf (Jan 24, 2008)

Mike's on his knees... Scott on tippy-toes. But yes, Scott is 6'5". Most people only come up to his waist... which comes in handy.

Brian is another shrimp... I don't like to use the word "little-person", but...


----------



## redleicester (Jan 25, 2008)

There you go, living proof, he's just a short arse!


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 25, 2008)

redleicester @ Fri Jan 25 said:


> There you go, living proof, he's just a short arse!


Yes, but I'm still big . . . where it counts!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 25, 2008)

The ego?


----------



## redleicester (Jan 25, 2008)

The haircut?


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 25, 2008)

Ohhhhhh, you guys are so dense!!! Do I have to whip . . . errrr . . . .I mean . . . _spell_ it out for you?!?!?


----------



## Bruce Richardson (Jan 25, 2008)

The booth? I know it was a really big booth...


----------



## tobyond (Jan 25, 2008)

...and a large hard drive


----------



## jc5 (Jan 25, 2008)

Ah yes, this explains everything. (o) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xd_n0lF_hAg


----------

